# How to use a microscope under linux (?)

## pacho2

Hi!

I have bought a microscope that can be connected to the computer using USB port for view some "shots" catched by the microscope. There are no driver for linux, and window$ driver doesn't work using wine  :Crying or Very sad: 

When I connect the microscope, "lsusb" says me that it has been detected, but I don't know how to "access" to the microscope. I thought that it was like a camera, but I don't know what driver or module must I use  :Sad: 

Thanks a lot for your help

----------

## polle

what microscope is it?

this one?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-314045-highlight-cpia.htm

----------

## frostschutz

You should at least say what kind of device it is (vendor, model number, ...?), and probably post as much information about it as you can get from Linux (lsusb output et al). Also, when you say that you thought it was like a camera, does that mean that you actually tried to use it like a camera, or not?

----------

## pacho2

This is the microscope:

http://www.bresser.de/index.php?id=55&act=pdis&actid=5116000

I bought it on Lidl  :Wink: 

I will post the lsusb output tomorrow  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## pacho2

lsusb output:

```

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 3-1: Product: CIF Single Chip

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Pixart Imaging Inc. 
```

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

Nothing?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## frostschutz

Looks like a webcam, although I'm not sure which type. Try spca5xx (ebuild is in portage) and saa7134 (comes with the kernel). Try accessing the device with gphoto2. Tell us wether it worked or not.Last edited by frostschutz on Wed Jan 11, 2006 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Drunkula

I can only guess it is like a webcam connected to a microscope.  You might have to use something like xawtv or other viewer capable of viewing USB video camera output.

----------

## pacho2

I will try it  :Smile: 

Thanks for info

----------

## pacho2

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Looks like a webcam, although I'm not sure which type. Try spca5xx (ebuild is in portage) and saa7134 (comes with the kernel). Try accessing the device with gphoto2. Tell us wether it worked or not.

 

Hi!

I have installed spca5xx 20050701 (stable on amd64) and spcaview (20051212, testing). After run "modprobe spca5xx" y have run "gphoto2 --summary" but it exits saying that it hasn't detected de "camera"  :Crying or Very sad:  If I run "spcaview" it says me that there are no camera  :Crying or Very sad: 

What can I do?

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

PD: I have tried to use saa7* with no success  :Sad: 

Video4Linux is enabled in my kernel

----------

## polle

found this about picart cam in gentoo, but I don't knwo if it's the same model as yours:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Pixart_Webcam_on_2.6.x_kernel

----------

## pacho2

Thanks, I have visited this link and I have intalled and loaded the module. Now, I am trying to "use" the camera, but I don't know how to do that?

Thanks a lot for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Pajarico

Hola Pacho2  :Very Happy: 

Did you try to do a lsusb as the HOWTO posted by pollesuggests?

Do that and post it here, that might give some clues about what chipset does the cam have.

bye  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

This is the output:

```

usb 3-1: Product: CIF Single Chip 

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Pixart Imaging Inc.
```

----------

## Pajarico

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> This is the output:
> 
> ```
> 
> usb 3-1: Product: CIF Single Chip 
> ...

 

Sorry, I didn't see you already posted above.

I'm not familiarized with cameras so I can't help you.

----------

## polle

Have done some googling and this came up:

https://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=15475

in the answer from lidle this got my attention:

 *Quote:*   

> Bezeichnung: PAC207BCA-32

 

so looke a litle bit further:

http://gkall.hobby.nl/pac20x.html

hope it helps a bit

----------

## pacho2

I will read it

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

